# Legal Gun Owner Stops Virginia Beach 7-11 Robbery in Progress, Killing One Suspect



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/l...7-11-robbery-in-progress-killing-one-suspect/

https://bearingarms.com/cam-e/2019/...citizen-stops-robbery-of-virginia-beach-7-11/


----------

